# Why I became a Facebook fan today



## jar546 (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't have Facebook anymore.  Been over a year now.  My office manager is on Facebook during the day when she has time (really?) and I usually give her grief about it.  That was until today.  A store that she frequents in one of our towns posted the renovations they were doing and it was a "tell all" novel with pictures.  She promptly printed out the pages and we investigated.  Not only did we find them opening up the floor to put a stairwell into the basement but they are planning on expanding their business into the basement!  As luck would have it, we found another property next door with a new electrical service (no meter yet) and structural repairs to an overhang.  Two commercial properties for the price of one Facebook visit.  Nice to see it work to our advantage every now and then.  How can I possibly give her any more grief?


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 10, 2013)

I already saw projects underway in the newpaper that had no permits.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> I already saw projects underway in the newpaper that had no permits.


Yep, me too.  I was invited to a grand opening for a new office renovated from a Pharmacy into an office for a state legislator.  I politely declined and sent a letter to the owner about the illegal occupancy.  Yeah, I am very popular now.NOT


----------



## RJJ (Sep 10, 2013)

She does a great job! Your lucky to have her


----------



## north star (Sep 10, 2013)

*$ - - $*

Promote your Office Manager to Office Manager / Facebook Detective,

and give her a bump in pay......She earned it !   

*$ - - $*


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 10, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I don't have Facebook anymore.  Been over a year now.  My office manager is on Facebook during the day when she has time (really?) and I usually give her grief about it.  That was until today.  A store that she frequents in one of our towns posted the renovations they were doing and it was a "tell all" novel with pictures.  She promptly printed out the pages and we investigated.  Not only did we find them opening up the floor to put a stairwell into the basement but they are planning on expanding their business into the basement!  As luck would have it, we found another property next door with a new electrical service (no meter yet) and structural repairs to an overhang.  Two commercial properties for the price of one Facebook visit.  Nice to see it work to our advantage every now and then.  How can I possibly give her any more grief?


Greetings,

Good story. Just goes to show you how facebook can cause trouble. My sisterinlaw is a teacher who shuns facebook completely. She says, in her neck of the woods, that parents have gone to facebook and found unflattering photos and caused grief for some of her fellow teachers. It's a cryin shame but it's the world we live in.

Our Tx plumbing board encourages us to watch for unlicensed advertisements. It's my understanding that Craigs List has been a source for illegal advertisements regularly. I just faxed one in to the state yesterday from our local paper. They say they investigate every one of them.

BSSTG


----------



## ewenme (Sep 10, 2013)

The burning question is: did you double the fees and charge an investigation fee, along with some destructive inspection work? I've had to pursue/follow-up reports in the newspaper about 'grand openings, re-locations of offices/businesses, new duplexes for rent where there was formerly a single-family residence, new three- and four-plexes where the single family house had been remodeled completely without permits. Not fun, but someone has to do it. Usually found the work to be sub-par and conditions deplorable for the renters: no separation of dwellings; shared water and water heaters with no access by some to the temperature controls and the bill was charged fully to every tenant. I could go on, but you get the picture. I still don't like facebook: I see it as an invasion of privacy. To me, there is difference between sharing between friends, and publishing to the world. itty


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 10, 2013)

What do you do when your Property Maintenance friend talks openly about the kitchen renovation she just started on the New house.....no permit. Time to unfriend that one I think.


----------



## north star (Sep 10, 2013)

*+ = + =*

Daddy-O,

To heck with all of that Facebook drama.........How are

you doing ?............Can you please provide us an update

on your condition ? [ Possibly, ...a separate topical

thread  ] ?..........Thanks !

*+ = + =*


----------



## RJJ (Sep 10, 2013)

He is supposed to be on vacations so may be a few days before a response.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 10, 2013)

I will do a quick update here if that is ok. I had to go on long term disability because I ran out of vacation time. I still am not cleared to drive which is my largest frustration. I am feeling ok and go back early October for next MRI. The last one showed that the tumor had shrunk in half which was a surprise. We were expecting it to stay the same. If it does not grow by October I may get cleared to drive which may get me back to work. Still have many what ifs but feeling pretty good and on the maintenance dose of chemo for the next year so keep em crossed that we stay the same. My only negatives are a little short term memory, weight gain, and a little frustration.  God bless you all for still thinking of me. Hope to get back to work and if not then disability it is. Only time will tell.


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2013)

*~ * * * * ~*



Daddy-O,

Thank you for the update !.........I would say that your condition sounds hopeful and encouraging !

Praise be to the Lord Jesus !......I; like the rest of your Forum family, will continue to pray for

you and your family !.....Please check in with us when you are able !   

*~ * * * * ~*


----------



## fatboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, thanks for the update, and I don't think anyone will have an issue with it going off topic. Glad to hear from you again..............prayers for you my friend.


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 11, 2013)

We like real estate listings that state "completely remodeled" and have pictures of the interior.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Sep 11, 2013)

We had a front page story once of a car that had run into a house. It showed the before and after pics, with the after being in the process of installing new siding. You could see the code violation right there in the picture of installing siding without house wrap. We went there and imdediatley wrote a stop work order. They ended up removing the siding, etc. They had new studs installed, etc. Other than that, not too many violations to have to reverse, lucky for them.


----------

